
Netlify CMS – A Git-Based CMS for Static Site Generators - kroltan
https://www.netlifycms.org/
======
kroltan
Previous discussion (2017):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13891756](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13891756)

